
What do you think of anti-blue option for glasses? - boyadjian
In France, when going to an optician to make new corrective glasses, you have an option, &quot;anti-blue&quot;. But I have studied physics, and I have learned that if you want to filter blue, you have to use yellow glasses ! So if the glasses are fully transparent, there is no way that they filter blue light. So, is this option just a marketing lie ?
======
ksaj
As a tritanopic L dominant / tritanomalic R (yellow/blue blindness full with
the dominant eye, and partial on the other) I think there is an equal and
unavoidable consequence: blue and green both look like cyan, and purple is
pretty much black.

Purple isn't likely to be much of a problem, but at night in my city, the
buses have blue lights. I can't tell the difference between those lights and
the green stoplights with my left eye isolated. I can't see yellow at all with
my left eye, but from my right eye it's like a lemon candy version of the No
Frills grocery store. Pretty significant difference. Some yellows look pink or
beige with the left eye alone. The only colours both eyes generally agree on
are cyan and a particular shade of vivid pink, and red. All other colours
don't agree (although of course I'm used to it, so I only notice it when using
one eye at a time.)

I imagine it would be foolhardy to do this to yourself on purpose with glasses
you'll be pretty much living your visual life through.

------
miek
I got that impression as well, which is why I use the program f.lux. On a
podcast recently I heard a doctor discuss a company Felix Gray that targets a
specific range of wavelengths of blue light. See their page[1] for specifics.
I ordered a pair because I needed to spend my vision insurance $ for last
year. Lastly, since this post probably won't get much attention, I have a
friend doing his PhD work on this area of research, so I'll ask him when I see
him in 2 weeks and report back to you :)

[1] [https://shopfelixgray.com/lens-
technology#eyeglasses](https://shopfelixgray.com/lens-technology#eyeglasses)

